# TV-Out und Chroot umgebung ?

## Nash

Huhu,

ich hab gleich mal 2 Fragen und hoffe das es ok ist das ich die in einen Thread reinpacke.

1. Ich hab ne Gef2 MX400 mit TV-Out Ausgang. Ich würde den TV-Out gerne benutzen aber ohne die NVIDIA Treiber zu installieren. Ich hatte mit den unter RedHat nur probleme gehabt. Und da ich kein OpenGL und so brauche da ich eh ned spiele würde mich mal interessieren ob es etwas gibt womit ich den TV-Out Ausgang benutzen kann ?

2. Ich hatte unter RedHat immer wuftpd laufen gehabt. Das ganze lief immer in ner chroot umgebung. Da ich nun mein RedHat komplett löschen will und nur noch Gentoo benutzten will müsste der FTP Server nun unter Gentoo laufen. Wenn ich ihn starten will bekomme ich aber nur nen:

```
linux root # chroot /chroot /usr/local/sbin/proftpd

linux - Fatal: unable to determine IP address of 'linux'.
```

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich unter RedHat an Anfang auch gehabt. Ich hab es gelöst in den ich einfach nen DNS Server installiert habe und ne DNS Zone für 192.168.0.1 linux eingerichtet hatte. Das möchte ich jetzt aber ned auch umbedingt unter Gentoo machen es muss doch auch eine andere Lösung geben um ihn zum laufen zu bekommen oder ?

----------

## ajordan

Ist linux dein Hostname? wenn ja hilfts vielleicht einen eintrag in /etc/hosts zu machen:

```
192.168.0.1       linux.domain.de linux
```

Alex

PS: versuch alternativ vielleicht mal den pure-ftpd  :Smile: 

----------

## Nash

Ja linux ist mein Hostname. Den Eintrag hab ich schon in /etc/hosts stehn. Genau so hab ich den eintrag in /chroot/etc/hosts stehn bringt aber nix. Oben hab ich mich übrigens verschrieben ich hab ned wuftpd sondern proftpd.

----------

## ajordan

hmm, wie sieht deine Routingtabelle aus?

Alex

Zu der Geschichte TV-Out mit GForce2MX400: ich habe den auch mal probiert (habe dieselbe Karte inner Workstation) und leider nur maeszige Bildqualitaet aufm Fernseher gehabt. Und die NVidia Treiber laufen sehr problemlos auf Gentoo:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia
```

und los gehts (natuerlich musste die /etcX11/XF86Config evtl. noch bearbeiten)

----------

## Nash

Hmm auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt als depp da stehe... aber wo finde ich die Routingtabelle unter Gentoo. Ich hab mal bei Google gesucht da stand einmal was von /etc/route.conf und dann nochmal was von /etc/sysconfig/route.conf beides hab ich aber ned. Ich denke das wird wohl mein Problem sein normal kann ich den proftpd starten nur inner chroot umgebung gehts ned. Ich denke grade das mir vielleicht die Datei wo die Routingtabellen drinn stehn fehlen.

Das mit den NVIDIA Treibern werd ich versuchen auch wenn ich nen ungutes Gefühl habe dabei.

----------

## ajordan

die Routingtabelle kannste dir mit 

```
route -n
```

anzeigen lassen.

Alex

----------

## ajordan

Hier noch ein paar Optionen zur Konfiguration von Geforce-Karten in der XF86config

```
        Option      "NoLogo" "1"

        Option      "PageFlip" "1"

        Option      "HWCursor" "1"

        Option      "NoRenderAccel" "0"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "1"

        Option      "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

        Option      "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

        Option      "SWCursor" "0"

        Option      "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

```

und wenn du ein TFT als Sichtgeraet hast ist folgendes noch recht nuetzlich

```
        Option     "DigitalVibrance" "2"
```

Alex

----------

## Nash

Ok

```
linux root # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination       Gateway         Genmask             Flags Metric  Ref  Use    Iface

217.5.98.142      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255     UH    0        0     0     ppp0

192.168.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0       U     0        0     0     eth0

0.0.0.0           217.5.98.142    0.0.0.0             UG    0        0     0     ppp0
```

So schaut das ganze aus. Gibt es den ne Datei wo die regelb gespeichert sind wenn ja wie heisst die ?

----------

## ajordan

hmm, fuer die einzelnen Netzdevices konfigurierst du das in /etc/conf.d/net bzw. /etc/conf.d/net.devicename. Allerdings aendert sich die IP bei Einwahl zu deinem ISP in aller Regel dynamisch.

funktioniert bei dir ping 192.168.0.1 und

nslookup linux?

Alex

----------

## Nash

```
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 octets data

64 octets from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

64 octets from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

64 octets from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 0.0/0.0/0.0 ms
```

Also ping geht. nslookup kennt er ned. Gibt nur nen bash: command not found. Hab grad mal nen emerge search nslookup gemacht allerdings findet er kein Paket was so heisst. Scheint er ne Kernel sache zu sein oder ?

----------

## ajordan

nslookup is bestandteil der bind-tools

```
emerge bind-tools
```

hilft da weiter.

Alex

----------

## Nash

Ok nu gehts weiter...

```
linux root # nslookup linux

Note: nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases. Consider using the 'dig' or 'host' programs instead. Run nslookup with the '-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server: 212.185.249.180

Adress: 212.185.249.180#53

** server can't find linux: NXDOMAIN
```

Na gut das da oben ist der namenserver den ich benutze. Eigentlich sollte klar sein das er meine IP ned kennt oder ?

----------

## ajordan

hmmm, ich wuerd in der Konfiguration deines proftpd mal gucken (bei pure-ftpd geht das), ob du statt des hostnames da einfach alle devices zulaesst (ist die einzige mir bekannte mit dynamischen IPs). Wahrscheinlich guckt der proftpd auch ueber DNS nach deinem hostname, will sagen, wenn du extern was anbieten willst, schlage ich entweder pure-ftpd (auch nich schwer zu configgen) oder Installation von bind vor.

Alex

----------

## Nash

Hmm ok also der NVIDIA Treiber scheint ganz gut zu gehn unter Gentoo. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine wirklichen Probleme damit. Wegen den FTP Programm werd ich mal morgen schaun jetzt will ich erstmal mein RedHat 8 beseitigen damit ich nen bissel mehr Platz habe.

P.S. Mir sagte jemand im ICQ das ich die files in /usr/portage/distfiles alle löschen kann stimmt das ? Wenn ich da reinkucke dann sind da nur die Pakete drin die ich mal mit emerge installiert habe eigentlich brauch ich die ja nimmer wenn sie installiert sind oder ? Ausserdem ist der Ordner schon über 470MB groß...

----------

## ajordan

Ja kannst du alle loeschen, wuerd ich aber nicht unbedingt machen. Oft werden ebuilds in portage geaendert, es werden zur Aktualisierung aber die selben sourcen benoetigt oder nur patches hinzugefuegt. Da muesstest du dann Packete, die du schon hast noch einmal laden. Besser ist ein perl-script, das du hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011&highlight=distfiles findest (nimm am besten gleich die zweite Version weiter unten). Damit kannst du nicht mehr benoetigte Packete aufraeumen lassen und mit der Option -p auch anzeigen lassen, welche er loeschen wuerde.

Alex

----------

